

TaskRabbit hack brings In-N-Out delivery to San Francisco for $10 - shabuta
http://www.burgerto.me/

======
mikeevans
Sounds a lot like Postmates' "Get it now" (<http://postmates.com/getitnow>),
but less useful, since it's only for one thing.

~~~
tzs
I don't understand how this works:

\---------------------------------

Skip The Brunch Lines

San Francisco has great brunch spots but sometimes waking up and standing in
line for 2 hours on a Sunday is just not happening. With Get It Now, you can
get your favorite Dottie's omelette delivered in less than an hour.

\---------------------------------

If the line is 2 hours, then shouldn't it take at least 2 hours for the Get It
Now person to get your food? Or is the 2 hours the wait for a table, and
takeout is quicker? Or does Get It Now have some kind of deal with the
restaurant to jump ahead of people who were there first?

------
bifrost
Just wait, burritos are next.

